# Introducing Thumbelina!



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness! So sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow so teeny tiny and so cute. Thumbelina is the perfect name.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

OMG so CUTE and SMALL!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

She is so cute!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

So sweet 💖!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Precious little puppy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a poppet! Do be sure to read up on hypoglycaemia with such a tiny pup - she looks very bright and healthy, but it is always good to be prepared.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh my god, that puppy is sooooo cute ! Yes, please be aware of possible hypoglycemia and have Nutrical or other ready just in case.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone she is so tiny. I’ve never seen such a tiny poodle puppy. We love her to death already.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

fjm said:


> What a poppet! Do be sure to read up on hypoglycaemia with such a tiny pup - she looks very bright and healthy, but it is always good to be prepared.


Yes for sure! Thank you. I would never have known without that pinned post. I read through the whole thing and I am going to be taking extra good care of her. I’m glad I can be home all the time to make sure she’s ok. We are gonna free feed until she gets bigger and sturdier and I got some some wet puppy chicken stuff to give her with her food. I don’t want her to get hungry. She’s not supposed to go out yet so I’m gonna have to do potty pads and transition to outdoors. I have a playpen and tiny kennel for her.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Free feeding, may give you false assurance your pup is eating. ESpecislly in the first few weeks as the are settling, the durstrate you by not eating because they are in the throes of their world changing. The little ones need to eat up to four meals a day, I fed mine 3 meals a a day until they were 6 months old. Makes house breaking easier, because you can time inputs to outputs. Hypoglycemia is a concern until they reach 4 pounds.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with twyla that it is important to really be able to know how much such a tiny puppy is eating. It also really will help with housebreaking since eating, playing, drinking and waking up are all likely followed pretty quickly by pooping and peeing. If you have a private fenced back yard you can take her there (on leash) to potty. It is avoidance of highly traveled areas that you need to avoid before vaccines are complete.

Enjoy your sweet baby.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh, so precious.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

Ok. We will try mealtimes like that then. I’ve never free fed my dogs. I just want to make sure she gets plenty. Thanks for all the advice. Any and all advice regarding tiny puppies is welcome. I really appreciate it.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww! She's so cute! Congrats on your new pup! I agree with the posts above on hypoglycemia. Free feeding is a good idea. I love her name! You should start a 54 weeks if you haven't already!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

What an adorable ball of fluff! Love the name.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

5girls1guy&apoodle said:


> Ok. We will try mealtimes like that then. I’ve never free fed my dogs. I just want to make sure she gets plenty. Thanks for all the advice. Any and all advice regarding tiny puppies is welcome. I really appreciate it.


If you have read Ian Dunbar's free puppy books you will know he recommends using part of a up's daily ration for training. Food from your hands teaches pups that human hands are awesomely good sources of really important stuff. If you haven't seen his puppy books you can download them for free from Dog Star Daily. Raising a Puppy


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

5girls1guy&apoodle said:


> Ok. We will try mealtimes like that then. I’ve never free fed my dogs. I just want to make sure she gets plenty. Thanks for all the advice. Any and all advice regarding tiny puppies is welcome. I really appreciate it.


Thumbelina is really cute, and really tiny, just make sure she eats, my growing pups at one point would eat up to 3/4 cup a feeding as adults they eat a whole lot less. I would change what she was eating at her breeders, I fed puppy food until they where at least six months old.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> If you have read Ian Dunbar's free puppy books you will know he recommends using part of a up's daily ration for training. Food from your hands teaches pups that human hands are awesomely good sources of really important stuff. If you haven't seen his puppy books you can download them for free from Dog Star Daily. Raising a Puppy


Thank you I have read his books, but it’s been a few years. I’m gonna have to read over it again. I taught my standard girl (she turned five yesterday) bite inhibition by feeding her that way.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She is the sweetest little fluff I have ever seen. I would just carry her around in my pocket!

We do a modified version of free feeding with Peggy, measuring each time we top up her bowl. We also write it down on a weekly chart my husband made. That way we know exactly how much she is eating.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

5girls1guy&apoodle said:


> I taught my standard girl (she turned five yesterday) bite inhibition by feeding her that way.


I’m sure you’re aware but just a reminder to be very careful when your big girl is interacting with the tiny puppy. Even if she’s well behaved and plays very gently, if she stepped on Thumbelina by accident, or pawed her too hard, it could end up in a tragic accident.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

Dechi said:


> I’m sure you’re aware but just a reminder to be very careful when your big girl is interacting with the tiny puppy. Even if she’s well behaved and plays very gently, if she stepped on Thumbelina by accident, or pawed her too hard, it could end up in a tragic accident.


Yes for certain. She will only be on the floor when I’m on the floor literally right beside her and I have a playpen for when I can’t be and she just needs some freedom and a break. I don’t want anything to happen to her either.


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

I wanted to add she’s not gonna be left unsupervised. When I got Bitsy, she was already 41/2 pounds and that was nerve wracking enough. Thankfully Harlequin is a really gentle girl. I will be extra on guard. She will be big enough to hold her own and navigate the floor eventually but definitely not yet.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

She is absolutely the sweetest, most precious, most adorable, tiny little Thumbelina ever!!!!! 😍I just want to kiss her!


----------



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

5girls1guy&apoodle said:


> I wanted to add she’s not gonna be left unsupervised. When I got Bitsy, she was already 41/2 pounds and that was nerve wracking enough. Thankfully Harlequin is a really gentle girl. I will be extra on guard. She will be big enough to hold her own and navigate the floor eventually but definitely not yet.


how much does she weigh?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Perfect name for a beautiful puppy! She's sooo sweet! 

I recommend getting kitchen scale for weighing small amounts of food, and using it to chart her daily weight.

Nutri-cal food supplement is your friend, it's only $8.29 here, and used for hypoglycemia incidents. The can fade fast which is terrifying, but recovery is swift when caught quickly and something sweet rubbed on their gums if nutri-cal not available. This happened to one of mine who was also small as a pup and until she was around 3-1/2 or 4 months old. No problem, however, with my other toy.

Here are two excellent videos on hypoglycemia and the vet explains why small toy breed pups are vulnerable to this:


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Such a beautiful little girl! I know you'll treasure her .


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Oh my goodness! She is adorable 🥰💞🐩
I am positive that little girl will be safe and well cared for with her new family. Congratulations on your new puppy.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, what a cutie! Enjoy her.


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

Soooo precious, congrats!


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

What a darling!


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

She is so beautiful Congrats


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How is she settling in?


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

PeggyTheParti said:


> How is she settling in?


She’s settling in pretty good. She’s eating well but only from our hand and only drinking if we are holding a little water container up to her. Silly puppy. She will get better in a bit. She cries a ton when we put her in her play pen, but it’s good for her. She will learn. She just wants to be held. She’s a happy little thing and it’s funny when her tiny tail wags. I was nervous about getting her not eating enough but she’s doing much better with that already. We got a little kitchen scale so we can watch her weight and make sure everything’s ok. We aren’t doing so great with the potty training yet, but she’s tiny and everything’s new. Plus I expect her to take longer since she’s a toy. We will have to be careful about spoiling her because she just wants to be held and trust me we are all more than happy to oblige. The kids did and are doing great with her. Not trying to brag at all, but I’m proud of my girls for being so gentle and following all the rules we set up. Sorry this is getting long. My other dogs are all doing really great with her too. They all wanted to be able to sniff her of course, but other than that they seem pretty indifferent to her and are happy to see all their needs are being met and they aren’t being replaced by a new baby.


----------



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

Moar tiny puppy pics please, @5girls1guy&apoodle ! 😍


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

Cats&Poodle said:


> Moar tiny puppy pics please, @5girls1guy&apoodle ! 😍


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 5girls1guy&apoodle (Jun 12, 2016)

I’m not sure why they are saying some of the pictures aren’t for anyone under 18, but I promise they are fine. My arm is in one picture lol 😂.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to you and Thumbelina! She is SO tiny. Looking forward to hearing her stories.


----------



## pepperR (Aug 22, 2013)

How big is Thumbelina expected to be at adulthood? She is precious! I also have an apricot full grown around 6 pounds but don't think he was ever that tiny!


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

What a gorgeous little pup! I don't know why on earth there was a warning on one of the pictures; it sure doesn't make sense to me. It was the last one where the pup is mostly covered with a blanket. For goodness sake! How shocking lolol. I at least expected an ugly snarling face. I think the bots must have their electrons in a tizz


----------

